# 11/04 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323430118325366785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323399920410308609


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

And of course, the biggest moment of all...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323445127994613760
Actually looking forward to Miro vs Trent. Trent is underrated and Miro needs a proper match in AEW to really get him up and running.

Also low key hyped for Spears vs. Scorpio, but then I'm one of the few Shawn Spears fans around here.

Archer is also hinting at getting involved in Mox/Eddie somehow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323430846494330880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323469650928242688


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At this point, I think that they should keep Shida and Nyla off the show this week because it would be hilarious.

Then they do a video package at Full Gear that is 10x longer than the whole build


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So they're really not going to bother doing any build with Darby vs Cody, alrighty then. Wonder what Moxley & Kingston and FTR & TYB will be doing. 

Lol at Shawn Spears getting a blow off match before the PPV. Mans can't even make the damn buy in [emoji23]


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> So they're really not going to bother doing any build with Darby vs Cody, alrighty then. Wonder what Moxley & Kingston and FTR & TYB will be doing.
> 
> Lol at Shawn Spears getting a blow off match before the PPV. Mans can't even make the damn buy in [emoji23]


The buy in is reserved for the biggest draw in the company, everybody knows that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> The buy in is reserved for the biggest draw in the company, everybody know’s that


Lol. But man the cool off on OC has been surprisingly swift


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> So they're really not going to bother doing any build with Darby vs Cody, alrighty then. Wonder what Moxley & Kingston and FTR & TYB will be doing.
> 
> Lol at Shawn Spears getting a blow off match before the PPV. Mans can't even make the damn buy in [emoji23]


What more build up does Cody/Darby need? This feud stretches back to the summer of 2019.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Cody and Darby will interact.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> What more build up does Cody/Darby need? This feud stretches back to the summer of 2019.


Uh you know actual build besides just matches. Is a sit down face to face promo too much to ask? Instead of fucking around with OC and still dabbling with the DO, why not build the actual match you're asking people to pay for? I know that might sound crazy to you, but fully fleshing out feuds is typically a positive thing to do.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Half the people announced for the show aren’t even wrestling at the PPV.

and the ones that are announced are scheduled to talk or wrestle in a meaningless tag match.

I’m interested in the upcoming PPV and will purchase it but my god I have no interest in seeing Mr Ass and his son wrestle the dork order.

I have even less interest in seeing the guy who had an old mans head on his briefs wrestle.

Then to top it all off you have Miro and Trent? wrestling over a broken video game console.

AEW has very few ppvs and this is a card for a go home show? This looks like something you’d see on main event in 2016


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> What more build up does Cody/Darby need? This feud stretches back to the summer of 2019.


I know it’s pretty unlikely at this point but on the off chance that AEW actually gained a new fan since 2019 it may not be the worst idea to have some sort of build to their match.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Uh you know actual build besides just matches. Is a sit down face to face promo too much to ask? Instead of fucking around with OC and still dabbling with the DO, why not build the actual match you're asking people to pay for? I know that might sound crazy to you, but fully fleshing out feuds is typically a positive thing to do.


Why are you such a Gerber baby?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Why are you such a Gerber baby?


Am I supposed to be insulted?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A little build to Miro vs Trent tomorrow.

This is pretty funny lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323467847603990528


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lol. But man the cool off on OC has been surprisingly swift


I feel sorry for OC. He got himself over as the biggest thing in wrestling since the Rock, had a feud with a future hall of famer which can only be described as the greatest trilogy since the godfather movies and is also so good in the ring that he earned himself 3 TNT title shots in 5 weeks. Unfortunately he run into the Cody-sized glass ceiling on the TNT title scene that has already swallowed up Archer and Brodie ‘We have nothing for you again so we’ll keep you off TV’ Lee.

OC has been robbed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> A little build to Miro vs Trent tomorrow.
> 
> This is pretty funny lol.
> 
> ...


I mean that was something I guess. Hopefully this feud ends tomorrow and Miro is on to something that can be more fairly judged. 



Hitman1987 said:


> I feel sorry for OC. He got himself over as the biggest thing in wrestling since the Rock, had a feud with a future hall of famer which can only be described as the greatest trilogy since the godfather movies and is also so good in the ring that he earned himself 3 TNT title shots in 5 weeks. Unfortunately he run into the Cody-sized glass ceiling on the TNT title scene that has already swallowed up Archer and Brodie ‘We have nothing for you again so we’ll keep you off TV’ Lee.
> 
> OC has been robbed.


[emoji23] You're hell for this


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nyla Rose vs. Red Velvet announced









Nyla Rose Vs. Red Velvet Announced For AEW Dynamite


AEW has announced that Nyla Rose will be in action during this week's Dynamite episode on TNT.Rose will face Red Velvet in singles action on…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Nyla Rose vs. Red Velvet announced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I love me some Red Velvet, just waiting for the "Red Velvet is All Elite" tweet now.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Nyla Rose v Red Velvet added


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lol. But man the cool off on OC has been surprisingly swift


you’re judging cool off by this forum orrrr what?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re judging cool off by this forum orrrr what?


I'm talking solely card placement. Going from winning a feud with Jericho at the last PPV to losing 3 TNT title matches and now being on the Buy In a match against John Silver is a cool down of significant proportion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re judging cool off by this forum orrrr what?


Goddamn you can’t be serious.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

A Go-Home show, and they’ve got next to fucking nothing to hook anyone on the fence about shelling out money for the PPV. Goddamn Cody rHHHodes somehow in a fucking match with the Gunn Club vs the Dark Order? How does this fucking make sense? I want you stupid fucking pricks who lick-Tony-Khan-and-Cody HELMSLEY’s-fucking-assholes-and-brag-about-how-perfectly sweet-tasting-the-shit-is to fucking DARE try and goddamn explain this fucking shit!

Goddamn this company is on a fast track to disappearing off a prime cable slot. I can only pray that Moxley and Omega or Page and Omega or Page and Moxley get some kind of goddamn TV time to do a proper blood feud before that happens. I flat out joked about how Cody and Jericho would go about trying to undercut Moxley vs the winner of Page/Omega, and it’s fucking become apparent: they will simply hold Omega/Page off tv like they fucking did MJF and Moxley for most of 2020.

I fucking hope those two goddamn pricks retire fucking soon, never to be heard from again. They got a sweetheart fucking opportunity for fans to have pro wrestling on television again, surrounded by some of the best performers in the world today, and these two goddamn egomaniacs basically chewed it up and shit it out in less than a fucking year!!

To be honest, I won’t be at all fucking surprised when the rumors of them being goddamn double agents working for Vince start to pop up. That’s how much they have ruined this fucking show by refusing to get out of the way of the growth of this goddamn company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'm talking solely card placement. Going from winning a feud with Jericho at the last PPV to losing 3 TNT title matches and now being on the Buy In a match against John Silver is a cool down of significant proportion.


and you recon this is his spot now? the level they'll keep him?

ignoring obviously the 2 TNT title shots he just received and only lost 1 due to interference - that's some leaps m'man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and you recon this is his spot now? the level they'll keep him?
> 
> ignoring obviously the 2 TNT title shots he just received and only lost 1 due to interference - that's some leaps m'man


Come on going from 2 wins over inaugural world champion Jericho (who as of today has only lost in singles to Moxley and OC) to being on the preshow isn't a good thing. His win over Jericho was followed up by 3 straight losses in title matches and now a buy in match. 

Fucking Sammy Guevara and Matt Hardy's doomed feud is making the PPV. Nyla Rose is making the PPV with no build. But OC who beat Jericho at the last PPV, is on the Buy In, it's okay to call that a fall off. We both know that's not exactly a great use of somebody you decided to have beat Jericho twice.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Come on going from 2 wins over inaugural world champion Jericho (who as of today has only lost in singles to Moxley and OC) to being on the preshow isn't a good thing. His win over Jericho was followed up by 3 straight losses in title matches and now a buy in match.
> 
> Fucking Sammy Guevara and Matt Hardy's doomed feud is making the PPV. Nyla Rose is making the PPV with no build. But OC who beat Jericho at the last PPV, is on the Buy In, it's okay to call that a fall off. We both know that's not exactly a great use of somebody you decided to have beat Jericho twice.


lol - we both 'know' nothing 

He's moved up and down the card just like basically everybody else

Is doing nothing the best use of Brodie or Archer after they have won the TNT title and won the battle royale / faced Mox for the title?

or is it just that there is just so much time and their programs played out on TV and not PPV?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - we both 'know' nothing
> 
> He's moved up and down the card just like basically everybody else


Bouncing about with no stability isn't necessarily good. 



> Is doing nothing the best use of Brodie or Archer after they have won the TNT title and won the battle royale / faced Mox for the title?


Doing nothing is a bad use, so is having someone beat Jericho in a feud only to have them fall down to buy-in status at the next PPV




> or is it just that there is just so much time and their programs played out on TV and not PPV?


Terrible excuse, plenty of TV time to not have the guy you just gave a feud win over Jericho become so unimportant that his Full Gear match is a heatless Buy-In match against John "he's funny on BTE" Silver.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Bouncing about with no stability isn't necessarily good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and if they put him on the main card and put TNT on the buy-in, or hangman / omega, or FTD v Bucks, or or or you would moan about the same thing

sometimes recognise that you lads with a penchant for moaning are really just moaning about nothing of value

tomorrow he'll be up the card again, and then you guys can moan about why he is in the main event


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and if they put him on the main card and put TNT on the buy-in, or hangman / omega, or FTD v Bucks, or or or you would moan about the same thing
> 
> sometimes recognise that you lads with a penchant for moaning are really just moaning about nothing of value
> 
> tomorrow he'll be up the card again, and then you guys can moan about why he is in the main event


I like Orange Cassidy though . So really you're just trying to explain why somebody they bothered to have beat Jericho twice being on the preshow is a good thing, but you can't. I've actually defended his shots as necessary since he beat Jericho they have to push him to justify that feud. Except they made that feud win useless by having him do nothing after. Like I said you and I both know he's fell far from his Jericho win.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am never too hopeful about go home shows. I feel like they often hold back for the ppv and its often promo heavy (AEW less so than other promotions). I am looking fwd to the ppv but I hope they produce a dynamite to get those who are uninterested back on board (or on board for the first time)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I like Orange Cassidy though . So really you're just trying to explain why somebody they bothered to have beat Jericho twice being on the preshow is a good thing, but you can't. I've actually defended his shots as necessary since he beat Jericho they have to push him to justify that feud. Except they made that feud win useless by having him do nothing after. Like I said you and I both know he's fell far from his Jericho win.


He's pretty popular, so they have to have him on the show?

He's pretty popular so have him on the buy-in to entice people to buy?

He's not in a hot profile feud right at this second, so giving him a spot on the card would be unfair to the others?

all valid reasons

don't worry, we'll be flooded by 'how OC doesn't deserver to be that high up the card' threads again before long - no stress


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He's pretty popular, so they have to have him on the show?
> 
> He's pretty popular so have him on the buy-in to entice people to buy?
> 
> ...


I agree he's very popular, which is why he should be in an important feud. Especially considering you have him coming off a feud win over Jericho. Winning a feud against Jericho, then having a preshow match with John Silver is bad booking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I agree he's very popular, which is why he should be in an important feud. Especially considering you have him coming off a feud win over Jericho. Winning a feud against Jericho, then having a preshow match with John Silver is bad booking.


he didn't come off the feud with Jericho yesterday - its been 2 months+

since then he has been involved with the best friends' street fight, had 3 TNT title matches, which he lost 2 and drew 1 - but was done dirty in each one

and is in a feud with the Dark Order now, starting at their bottom and working his way up - which I recon we all have an inkling will end with him beating Brodie at some point

what you see as 'bad booking' is just normal story


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Are we really saying that Hardy vs Sammy deserves a place on the card over OC, the company’s biggest draw, and it’s a good idea for OC to be on the buy in because the visual appearance of his match with Silver will entice casuals who aren’t already planning to buy the PPV to purchase it?

If OC is a massive draw then it’s a poor business decision to put him on the buy in and an even worse decision for him to be having a singles match against a guy half his size when OC is already one of the smaller people on the roster. It’s going to look like 2 teenagers wrestling.

This PPV could’ve been one of the best ever if they didn’t book week to week and blow their loads on TV specials. Here’s how it could’ve looked:

Mox vs Archer (World title)
FTR vs Bucks (Tag titles)
Cody vs OC (TNT title) where it could’ve been OC’s first title shot. Or they could’ve done Cody vs Brodie dog collar match.
Shida vs Anna Jay (Women’s title)
Brian Cage vs Darby (FTW title)
Jericho vs MJF
Omega vs Hangman (tournament final)
Buy in: Starks vs Hobbs/Spears vs Sky/Jurassic Express vs Lucha bros/Miro & Kip vs Best friends


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Moaners gonna moan


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - we both 'know' nothing
> 
> He's moved up and down the card just like basically everybody else
> 
> ...


Everyone moving up and down the card doesn't make everyone good. It makes everyone as bad as their worst worker. Somehow Jericho is now as bad as Orange Cassidy. What a joke that is..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he didn't come off the feud with Jericho yesterday - its been 2 months+
> 
> since then he has been involved with the best friends' street fight, had 3 TNT title matches, which he lost 2 and drew 1 - but was done dirty in each one
> 
> ...


Giving someone a feud win over Jericho then have them lose 3 title matches with the icing on the cake being a preshow match with John Silver is bad booking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Giving someone a feud win over Jericho then have them lose 3 title matches with the icing on the cake being a preshow match with John Silver is bad booking.


even with shenanigans and 1 being a draw?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> even with shenanigans and 1 being a draw?


Yes it's still a pretty big move down the card. Doesn't mean he's buried and irredeemable. But, his win over Jericho has loss a fuck ton of luster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yes it's still a pretty big move down the card. Doesn't mean he's buried and irredeemable. But, his win over Jericho has loss a fuck ton of luster.


and if he is in the middle to top of the next ppv card, as they are wont to do, what then? Lustre all back?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and if he is in the middle to top of the next ppv card, as they are wont to do, what then? Lustre all back?


If he's in a story with time and focus it might


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if OC was just Jericho trying to show that he can recreate Fandango any time he wants to. Fandango is one of the subjects Jericho loves to bring up all the time on his podcast.

So really, even though Jericho lost, he actually won by proving a point?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

bdon said:


> A Go-Home show, and they’ve got next to fucking nothing to hook anyone on the fence about shelling out money for the PPV.


$30 would be fine, or just have an impact+ WWE network subscription.
Their model is outdated.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if OC was just Jericho trying to show that he can recreate Fandango any time he wants to. Fandango is one of the subjects Jericho loves to bring up all the time on his podcast.
> 
> So really, even though Jericho lost, he actually won by proving a point?


He put Fandango over at WrestleMania and fandango did very little in the years that followed. He was a meme for a few weeks but I don’t think he even reached mid card statutes at any point of his career. All Jericho accomplished that night was making wins over him mean very little. Jericho was also painfully unfunny durning this time. If Jerichos point is that he can be unfunny and put over guys that will go on to do nothing, I’d say mission accomplishment for Jericho in regards to OC.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> He put Fandango over at WrestleMania and fandango did very little in the years that followed. He was a meme for a few weeks but I don’t think he even reached mid card statutes at any point of his career. All Jericho accomplished that night was making wins over him mean very little. Jericho was also painfully unfunny durning this time. If Jerichos point is that he can be unfunny and put over guys that will go on to do nothing, I’d say mission accomplishment for Jericho in regards to OC.







Here's the interview Jericho cut before All Out and things seem to have gone pretty much exactly how he said they would. (Despite Jericho losing the Mimosa Mayhem Match)

Oddly prophetic for someone who has 100% creative control


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I honestly want to have a sit down discussion with anyone who decides to buy this PPV based solely on a "Buy in" match between OC and Silver. I need to know how someone like that functions in society.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

AEW
IS
OC


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I honestly want to have a sit down discussion with anyone who decides to buy this PPV based solely on a "Buy in" match between OC and Silver. I need to know how someone like that functions in society.


I think this might be the most interesting match they have ever put on the Buy-In. 

IIRC the first Casino Battle Royale was on The Buy-in but it was horrible, except for Adam Page winning.

Sammy Guevara and Kip Sabian had a good match on the Buy-In but at that point, Sammy was still a panda.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think this might be the most interesting match they have ever put on the Buy-In.
> 
> IIRC the first Casino Battle Royale was on The Buy-in but it was horrible, except for Adam Page winning.
> 
> Sammy Guevara and Kip Sabian had a good match on the Buy-In but at that point, Sammy was still a panda.


Yeah the first Casino Battle Royal was the worst match they have ever had in my opinion. It hurts to remember everything that occurred during that.

It just amazes me they actually think THIS match will get the fence sitters to buy the PPV.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> I honestly want to have a sit down discussion with anyone who decides to buy this PPV based solely on a "Buy in" match between OC and Silver. I need to know how someone like that functions in society.


I’m buying the PPV because I know OC and the dork order is only going to be on the pre show. Already an improvement over last PPV which had a dork order match AND an orange Cassidy match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I’m buying the PPV because I know OC and the dork order is only going to be on the pre show. Already an improvement over last PPV which had a dork order match AND an orange Cassidy match


I am guessing Brodie Lee's current booking is part of that "long term planning" that we are just not smart enough to understand.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> I am guessing Brodie Lee's current booking is part of that "long term planning" that we are just not smart enough to understand.


I personally think the last few weeks have been Brodie Lee’s best work in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I honestly want to have a sit down discussion with anyone who decides to buy this PPV based solely on a "Buy in" match between OC and Silver. I need to know how someone like that functions in society.


I don’t understand why people would look at the Buy In and use that as a decision maker for the main card. That’s like watching a WWE Youtube preshow and using that to decide whether you want to buy or not. Nothing that happens there has anything to do with what happens on the main show. Or watching prelim exhibitions and using that as a decision maker in buying a UFC or boxing card. I think people that want to watch the main card have already made their decision to buy because of the main card. I think the people that haven’t made a decision will look at the main card the day of and decide.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah the first Casino Battle Royal was the worst match they have ever had in my opinion. It hurts to remember everything that occurred during that.
> 
> It just amazes me they actually think THIS match will get the fence sitters to buy the PPV.


Y'know back in the day, the WWF used to run angles on Sunday Night Heat that led into the PPV. I think this is the type of thing that might encourage someone to buy a PPV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don’t understand why people would look at the Buy In and use that as a decision maker for the main card. That’s like watching a WWE Youtube preshow and using that to decide whether you want to buy or not. Nothing that happens there has anything to do with what happens on the main show. Or watching prelim exhibitions and using that as a decision maker in buying a UFC or boxing card. I think people that want to watch the main card have already made their decision to buy because of the main card. I think the people that haven’t made a decision will look at the main card the day of and decide.


I mean, maybe, but that is literally what the "Buy in" means right? That is the point of having it. I agree with you, the vast majority of people would have already made that decision, but the whole purpose of a "Buy in" is to grab any fence sitters or casual types who might happen to just catch something trending on YouTube. As @Geeee just pointed out, that was the idea behind Sunday Night Heat back in the day. And I have posted a few times when we have discussed AEW's second show that it makes a ton of sense to have that second show on Saturday because it could air right before the PPV starts four times a year. The number of people they could grab might not be huge, but it is greater than zero. Why else do a Buy in?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Y'know back in the day, the WWF used to run angles on Sunday Night Heat that led into the PPV. I think this is the type of thing that might encourage someone to buy a PPV.


Yup, That was exactly the purpose of Sunday Night Heat and it worked. They SHOULD be airing stuff for free on a "Buy in" to get more people to order the PPV. They should just be airing content that is...good...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, maybe, but that is literally what the "Buy in" means right? That is the point of having it. I agree with you, the vast majority of people would have already made that decision, but the whole purpose of a "Buy in" is to grab any fence sitters or casual types who might happen to just catch something trending on YouTube. As @Geeee just pointed out, that was the idea behind Sunday Night Heat back in the day. And I have posted a few times when we have discussed AEW's second show that it makes a ton of sense to have that second show on Saturday because it could air right before the PPV starts four times a year. The number of people they could grab might not be huge, but it is greater than zero. Why else do a Buy in?


I always thought of it like the WWE pre shows where they just wanted to do some preliminary wrestling and card run downs or video packages before the main show. Some of the video packages I have seen before shows like Summerslam have gotten me to pay for the network in the past right before the show, but the matches on the pre show I paid no attention to. On the buy in, I always saw the video packages as more of what will get people to decide if anything.

But I see what you mean. I agree that the 2nd show would do better in convincing fence sitters because there would be actual build and story on that show and not just commentators running down the card with a random thrown in match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I always thought of it like the WWE pre shows where they just wanted to do some preliminary wrestling and card run downs or video packages before the main show. Some of the video packages I have seen before shows like Summerslam have gotten me to pay for the network in the past right before the show, but the matches on the pre show I paid no attention to. On the buy in, I always saw the video packages as more of what will get people to decide if anything.
> 
> But I see what you mean. I agree that the 2nd show would do better in convincing fence sitters because there would be actual build and story on that show and not just commentators running down the card with a random thrown in match.


Yeah, I consider the entirety of the "Buy in" the final sell for an event and that includes any matches as well as video packages, etc. Both WWE and AEW do very well in video packages so I am sure they will have some good stuff to show there, but I just question the decision to have a match between OC and Silver as some kind of thing that would make people interested in seeing more. I know this is just my own preference, but I would put something like Lucha Bros. vs a team in a fast paced hype type thing similar to what WCW would do. The janitor playkicking a child is just going to make people laugh.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I consider the entirety of the "Buy in" the final sell for an event and that includes any matches as well as video packages, etc. Both WWE and AEW do very well in video packages so I am sure they will have some good stuff to show there, but I just question the decision to have a match between OC and Silver as some kind of thing that would make people interested in seeing more. I know this is just my own preference, but I would put something like Lucha Bros. vs a team in a fast paced hype type thing similar to what WCW would do. The janitor playkicking a child is just going to make people laugh.


I'm fairly convinced they get 100% of their feedback from BTE comments. I like Silver but why is anyone who's not already ordering the PPV going to give a shite about them?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> I'm fairly convinced they get 100% of their feedback from BTE comments. I like Silver but why is anyone who's not already ordering the PPV going to give a shite about them?


Yeah, I really do not get it. It is similar to people reading comments on Twitter and then thinking a large amount of people in real life believe similar things. Alternative universe stuff here believing yet another tiny guy should be wrestling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like OC vs Silver was moved to the main show. People complaining about OC's treatment got to him it seems, I knew it was bound to happen. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324028546365509637


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, I really do not get it. It is similar to people reading comments on Twitter and then thinking a large amount of people in real life believe similar things. Alternative universe stuff here believing yet another tiny guy should be wrestling.


Of course, it got changed while I was writing my response... I'm just gonna post it anyways fuck it

Like I said, I even LIKE Silver and I disagree with the decision. It makes no sense, nobody knows the guy. At least if you had Penta, Rey, or even fuckin Luchasaurus (his boring moveset would ruin it though) there's a visceral "what the fuck he looks cool" appeal with the masks n shit, cuz remember, this is supposed to convince people who AREN'T already big fans to purchase the PPV, not to wank the people that will buy it anyways. Silver makes me laugh a lot, he's had matches that I've genuinely liked, but there's nothing to jump out to people who aren't already neck deep into AEW.

Liking niche shit is fine, I know I do, but it doesn't make sense from a business perspective.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Looks like OC vs Silver was moved to the main show. People complaining about OC's treatment got to him it seems, I knew it was bound to happen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324028546365509637





Shock Street said:


> Of course, it got changed while I was writing my response... I'm just gonna post it anyways fuck it
> 
> Like I said, I even LIKE Silver and I disagree with the decision. It makes no sense, nobody knows the guy. At least if you had Penta, Rey, or even fuckin Luchasaurus (his boring moveset would ruin it though) there's a visceral "what the fuck he looks cool" appeal with the masks n shit, cuz remember, this is supposed to convince people who AREN'T already big fans to purchase the PPV, not to wank the people that will buy it anyways. Silver makes me laugh a lot, he's had matches that I've genuinely liked, but there's nothing to jump out to people who aren't already neck deep into AEW.
> 
> Liking niche shit is fine, I know I do, but it doesn't make sense from a business perspective.


They would be smart to put something with Lucha Bros. on the Buy in now assuming Fenix is cleared.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Looks like OC vs Silver was moved to the main show. People complaining about OC's treatment got to him it seems, I knew it was bound to happen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324028546365509637


lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

With the election nowhere close to over, both shows could have some gnarly ratings this week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> They would be smart to put something with Lucha Bros. on the Buy in now assuming Fenix is cleared.


Do Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> If he's in a story with time and focus it might


and so it shall


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> Of course, it got changed while I was writing my response... I'm just gonna post it anyways fuck it
> 
> Like I said, I even LIKE Silver and I disagree with the decision. It makes no sense, nobody knows the guy. At least if you had Penta, Rey, or even fuckin Luchasaurus (his boring moveset would ruin it though) there's a visceral "what the fuck he looks cool" appeal with the masks n shit, cuz remember, this is supposed to convince people who AREN'T already big fans to purchase the PPV, not to wank the people that will buy it anyways. Silver makes me laugh a lot, he's had matches that I've genuinely liked, but there's nothing to jump out to people who aren't already neck deep into AEW.
> 
> Liking niche shit is fine, I know I do, but it doesn't make sense from a business perspective.


3 months before OC was anywhere I said he’s gonna be a star

i’m letting you know now - actually for a month + already - Silver is gonna be a star


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh yay awful OC is on the main card of the ppv.

Things like these with AEW caving in is pathetic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Looks like OC vs Silver was moved to the main show. People complaining about OC's treatment got to him it seems, I knew it was bound to happen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324028546365509637


They did this with Britt vs. Swole and the PPV ended up feeling too long. Hopefully the match is over in a few minutes because there are some strong matches on the card that need time.

With the decision made, they should add Miro/Kip vs Best Friends to the Buy In now, it could attract some buyers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> They did this with Britt vs. Swole and the PPV ended up feeling too long. Hopefully the match is over in a few minutes because there are some strong matches on the card that need time.
> 
> With the decision made, they should add Miro/Kip vs Best Friends to the Buy In now, it could attract some buyers.


That's one match I haven't thought about. Would make sense to add that.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Looks like OC vs Silver was moved to the main show. People complaining about OC's treatment got to him it seems, I knew it was bound to happen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324028546365509637


Justice for OC 😂

Let this be a lesson to TK that when you book to a niche audience that they can hold you over a barrel at any point if you don’t give them their own way


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Smart put the guy in the main card. Get him another PPV win


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Lmao, TK is such a pushover. 

Don't really have the time for a 3.5-4 hour PPV, so they're actually doing me a favor with such a filler, heatless match-up.
Also no way in hell I'm wasting a second on an another cinematic match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Matt vs Sammy confirmed to be cinematic? They haven't really said what an 'Elite Deletion' match is. Though tbh, with the luck those two have had in their series, pre-taping it might not be the worst idea.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears vs. Scorpio is off!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324100456214310915
Bucks vs. PP replaces it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324105389705670663


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Scorpio was exposed in the last 14 days, then isn't it possible everyone in AEW was exposed through Scorpio?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> If Scorpio was exposed in the last 14 days, then isn't it possible everyone in AEW was exposed through Scorpio?


I thought last week was the pre-taped episode but maybe I'm off schedule


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shock Street said:


> I thought last week was the pre-taped episode but maybe I'm off schedule


Oh yeah I think it was. I guess we don't know the exact timeframe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> If Scorpio was exposed in the last 14 days, then isn't it possible everyone in AEW was exposed through Scorpio?


Idk this covid shit is so wonky.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn COVID man


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn only thing I didnt want to see on Dynamite is YB getting their win back. Pushing a year inbetween doesnt make it no 50/50 booking  Hope FTR go for Nicks knee this time.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

John silver versus oc should be a good comedy match but John silvers going to lose tonight...


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> If Scorpio was exposed in the last 14 days, then isn't it possible everyone in AEW was exposed through Scorpio?


Yes but since Scorpio was tested negative, the probability for someone to be positive in the company is 0.000 something.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Yes but since Scorpio was tested negative, the probability for someone to be positive in the company is 0.000 something.


Can't you be a negative testing passer though


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Giving someone a feud win over Jericho then have them lose 3 title matches with the icing on the cake being a preshow match with John Silver is bad booking.


M'Tony is not a bad booker, sir. Take that back.

You just don't understand the little intricacies and his long term story telling.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is it live tonight or taped?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Seems like a weak card and as we know their go home show before the ppv is usually weak.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Who the fuck wants to watch a washed up billy gun and and his goof son team with Cody.

awful


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Can't you be a negative testing passer though


Nothing is impossible but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Is it live tonight or taped?


I think it's live


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Meh card


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

People saying they’re gonna boycott AEW tonight because Jericho is supporting Trump lol. They cooking Jericho on his Twitter graphic for tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> People saying they’re gonna boycott AEW tonight because Jericho is supporting Trump lol. They cooking Jericho on his Twitter graphic for tonight.


So now people want 100% of everyone employed by a company to support their personal political beliefs too?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> People saying they’re gonna boycott AEW tonight because Jericho is supporting Trump lol. They cooking Jericho on his Twitter graphic for tonight.


There are a lot of things I can criticize current Jericho for, but his political leanings do not mean a thing to me.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This, I like.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>





El Hammerstone said:


> This, I like.


Did they sign her?? Damn this should be good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Did they sign her?? Damn this should be good.


No they didn’t sign her yet but hopefully soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> So now people want 100% of everyone employed by a company to support their personal political beliefs too?


People are insane bro, tonight is gonna feisty on all ends


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


When the fuck is Aldis is going to appear? They better have something in the works for him post Full Gear.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> People saying they’re gonna boycott AEW tonight because Jericho is supporting Trump lol. They cooking Jericho on his Twitter graphic for tonight.


I’m very likely not watching tonight. Between the election and me having had enough with watching Cody and Jericho’s BS, I just see no fucking reason to watch.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Watch the two NWA girls have the best match at Full Gear whilst the AEW fans shout about the NWA being irrelevant.

Of course it's on the fucking buy in...


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Twitter is a leftist platform anyways who cares.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ah shit, here we go again...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jericho on commentary? Noooooo


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Let's goo

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hager face looks like burger meat.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seriously, WHY would the faces sing along?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two Sheds said:


> Seriously, WHY would the faces sing along?


Because first and foremost, they're marks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jerichoir 😂😂😂

Love this guy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

There is 4 minutes of TV time allotted to Chris Jericho, meaninglessly, on a fucking night that he’s doing commentary and a match that fucking begins with MJF and Sammy. This is clearly more Hulk
Hogan bullshit levels of utilizing others to ultimately say, “Jericho is more important.”


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Heel v Heel tag team match? I can dig it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> There is 4 minutes of TV time allotted to Chris Jericho, meaninglessly, on a fucking night that he’s doing commentary and a match that fucking begins with MJF and Sammy. This is clearly more Hulk
> Hogan bullshit levels of utilizing others to ultimately say, “Jericho is more important.”


Tell em Bdon


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> People saying they’re gonna boycott AEW tonight because Jericho is supporting Trump lol. They cooking Jericho on his Twitter graphic for tonight.


Lol it's surprises me the amount of people that are surprised that a lot of rich people tend to vote republican. The Lil Wayne backlash was just as funny


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, Sammy's on fire!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I just don't get it with Sammy


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn I forgot how good sammy is

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tower of Doom ugh lol. At least Wardlow didn't fall down tired like an idiot


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Sammy wrestling like a babyface...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great athleticism, but he doesn't make it interesting for me. Besides the Darby match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So did Aubrey miss Matt or?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello to all ppl who don't watch show anymore


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like they won’t be singing tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why would MJF attack Jericho when he's had the opportunity to do it the last few weeks AND wants to join Inner Circle?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow why is that the main event?? Wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I miss pac so much.

Honestly thought trent vs Miro would be the main event 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm hyped for the return of PAC. I wonder where they'll put him considering since covid a lot of spots have been filled.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would MJF attack Jericho when he's had the opportunity to do it the last few weeks AND wants to join Inner Circle?


This one actually makes sense when Jericho made a point to call MJF soft and discuss him not being willing to do anything to win.

Maybe you missed it, but he played MJF like the hotheaded young braggart he is. I do the same thing to my little brother when hooping to get the upper hand.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Last go home show was shill for ppv - don't expect much here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are they forgetting Miro already had a debut?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> This one actually makes sense when Jericho made a point to call MJF soft and discuss him not being willing to do anything to win.
> 
> Maybe you missed it, but he played MJF like the hotheaded young braggart he is. I do the same thing to my little brother when hooping to get the upper hand.


Was that last week? I missed last weeks.

Still doesn't make sense to attack the guy you want to impress. Attack his underlings whilst yelling to Jericho about how someone soft wouldn't do that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> So did Aubrey miss Matt or?


No DQ when there is an interference outside of the ring


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Enjoyed the opening match. 

This has the potential to be very good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No DQ when there is an interference outside of the ring


That's typically not how DQs work


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Miro looking pretty fuckin huge


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Why is Billy Gunn main eventing?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trent is bigger than I realized


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More Trent's mum garbage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Why is Billy Gunn main eventing?


Better tell 'em why @bdon!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shock Street said:


> Miro looking pretty fuckin huge


His traps are absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Enjoying the angle development already tonight. Also, Miro looks huge.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> More Trent's mum garbage.


I would be fucking pissed if someone messed with my family members, especially to get to me, genuinely don't understand this criticism


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing Kip get beat up never gets old.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Are they forgetting Miro already had a debut?


I'd want to forget that too.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Like miros work, he really lays his stuff in

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shock Street said:


> I would be fucking pissed if someone messed with my family members, especially to get to me, genuinely don't understand this criticism


The vast majority of his posts have become complaining for the sake of complaining. 

I wouldn't try to make sense of it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Was that last week? I missed last weeks.
> 
> Still doesn't make sense to attack the guy you want to impress. Attack his underlings whilst yelling to Jericho about how someone soft wouldn't do that.


No, it was in the opening segment before the MJF match and before Jericho’s entrance. They spoke, MJF was playing nice, Jericho told him he DOES check all the boxes, but that he isn’t tough enough to be in the Inner Circle. That he was “soft” and couldn’t beat Jericho.

MJF wins, feels slighted in front of the fans, screams at Jericho asking if he’s still soft when he just beat Jericho’s “tough” Inner Circle buddies, and shows Jericho he isn’t afraid to fight him either: more proof that he isn’t SOFT.

I’d almost argue that was Jericho using his love for pop culture as a way to play on Biff vs McFly and calling him “Yellow”.

This show sucks most of the time and doesn’t make much sense, but that totally made sense to me. Not even explaining it to be condescending, just seems you missed the opening sequence.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> I would be fucking pissed if someone messed with my family members, especially to get to me, genuinely don't understand this criticism


"Your mum didn't teach you manners!" isn't go time for any male on earth.

"Your mother is a whore!" might be though...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally some good stuff from Miro. He has pretty likeable personality, still dont understand why he has to be a heel tho?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> "Your mum didn't teach you manners!" isn't go time for any male on earth.
> 
> "Your mother is a whore!" might be though...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Dork Order want their juice.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

John Silver entertaining af


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chuck really holds Trent back. Not saying Trent should be a singles star but with a better partner he could have a long tag title reign.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

scshaastin said:


> Why is Billy Gunn main eventing?


You can’t possibly not see tHHHe real reason wHHHy Billy Gunn gets to be in tHHHe main event wHHHen teaming up witHHH Cody rHHHodes.


Two Sheds said:


> Better tell 'em why @bdon!


But according to some stupid motherfuckers around here, Cody has no similarities to HHH.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Chuck really holds Trent back. Not saying Trent should be a singles star but with a better partner he could have a long tag title reign.


Chuck gives him some personality


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Go 15 minutes, do 100 moves. AEW TV in a nutshell


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Excellent match and then Trent with that brutal botch lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uh oh. Botch.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Way too long...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great, hard hitting match. The angle may be garbage, but Miro/Trent delivered in the ring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They should keep Miro unbeaten for a year or so IMO.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good match, too bad trent messed up the finish.

Miro doesn't pull back on the canal clutch at all... That's why that guys head popped out the other week

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm in the minority but I always liked Chuck T


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chuck Taylor just got the fucking best of Miro. God fucking damn it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Chuck Taylor just got the fucking best of Miro. God fucking damn it.


So did Trashidy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Orange Cassidy just got the best of Miro. Fuck this fucking company


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn. Why does Orange Cassidy have to show up here? Goddamn I hate these motherfuckers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Orange Cassidy just got the best of Miro. Fuck this fucking company


This is what should happen when Trashidy comes off the top rope:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at Miro being mad at his position in WWE, he's lower on the card in AEW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Lol at Miro being mad at his position in WWE, he's lower on the card in AEW


Why? He got taken out by a dive by the next ROCK.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Miro selling for OC. Never change, AEW!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why do they insist on constantly putting Jericho on commentary? they're acting as if he was like CM Punk on commentary or something, he's not, far from it, he's terrible. Constantly yells, acts over the top, tries way too hard to be funny so its not funny. Half the time he's doing improv and can't think of anything to say and ends up saying something dumb.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Still having audio issues with segment transitions and interviews. I struggled to hear Kenny and Hangman.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel bad for whoever this surprise signing is because just look at that last match.

Chuck Taylor and Orange Cassidy both got over on the guy who wrestled John Cena at WrestleMania.

This company has ZERO idea what they're doing. ZERO. At this point I think I'd take a deal with the NWA and halve my salary to just be away from these creative idiots at AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Having audio issues on everything that's not live

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I feel bad for whoever this surprise signing is because just look at that last match.
> 
> Chuck Taylor and Orange Cassidy both got over on the guy who wrestled John Cena at WrestleMania.
> 
> This company has ZERO idea what they're doing. ZERO. At this point I think I'd take a deal with the NWA and halve my salary to just be away from these creative idiots at AEW.


But but creative freedom is just so good bro


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Theres just something about Matt and Nick's face, Matt's more so that i just hate and wanna punch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One step closer to Tony being on-screen


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Remember when the FTW Title was announced as the biggest shock in wrestling?

Has it been 2 title defences since then?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Team Taz are good TV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Does that loser really refer to himself as the best man? What a stupid catch phrase. 

Man taz and starks are fire in AEW


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Taz spitting facts!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

TAZ I THINK HE MAY NOT BE JOINING


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Can we just give Team Taz more time on this show? Always killing it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Here's a question, if Taz was out there and the story line is he's not supposed to be out there why wouldn't anyone try to stop him?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt with Private Party still looks stupid, makes no sense. Only thing Private Party has in common with The Hardy Boys is they're both tag teams, thats it, couldn't be more different in the ring or character wise.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Am I the only one? Team Taz are fucking babyfaces in my eyes. Ricky Starks has main event potential for sure


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do we really need picture in picture to see Private Party standing around in the ring waiting for the commercial to end?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This has been a fantastic hour. We've had two pretty good matches, solid build ups to Jericho/MJF, Omega/Page, Bucks/FTR, Hardy/Sammy and OC/Silver. Plus a great taz promo teasing an appearance in the Allin/Cody match.

Great show so far, hopefully the 2nd hour delivers as well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That’s enough. I turned off this shitty fucking show the minute Taz had to talk about Cody rHHHodes. Everything this show does has to revolve around Jericho and Cody. I won’t be watching anymore. Someone tell me if the Pac segment ends up worth a damn.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

It's been 5 weeks since I watched the Wednesday night shitshow. Looks like they haven't learned a damn thing. SMH


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> This has been a fantastic hour. We've had two pretty good matches, solid build ups to Jericho/MJF, Omega/Page, Bucks/FTR, Hardy/Sammy and OC/Silver. Plus a great taz promo teasing an appearance in the Allin/Cody match.
> 
> Great show so far, hopefully the 2nd hour delivers as well.


Agreed. Lots of good storyline work for the PPV. Hoping for some Darby/Cody and Shida/Nyla interaction in hour two.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> This has been a fantastic hour.


 

You are very easily satisfied my friend. No disrespect.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Still not seeing it with Starks. His promo was really cringe. Taz is great, and carries the segment as usual. Looking forward to seeing what Team Taz does in the Cody/Darby match.

Don't care for this Young Bucks/Private Party match. Would rather they do some type of segment between Bucks and FTR to build to the Full Gear match.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Congrats Bdon. Welcome to the Wednesday night boycott


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

THE LEG HAS MAGICALLY HEALED!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look, its the soon to be tna tag champions...........the overrated fucks


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Agreed. Lots of good storyline work for the PPV. Hoping for some Darby/Cody and Shida/Nyla interaction in hour two.


Agreed, especially with Shida/Nyla since the buildup to that has been very lackluster to say the least. Also can't wait to hear what PAC has to say, plus Mox/Kingston promo. This really has PPV of the year potential imo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> Can we just give Team Taz more time on this show? Always killing it.


They will be soon enough. They mentioned Cody rHHHodes’ name. They’ll be getting plenty of TV time now.

Goddamn I hate these motherfuckers. No reason to fucking emotionally invest in storylines or characters, because we all know that win or lose, no one will be going higher up the totem pole than Cody and Jericho.

Fuck this stupid fucking show.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am looking fwd to this ppv more than the last one


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Can someone explain Private Party to me? They're mediocre in ring and their gimmick is they like to go to drinking parties, that's basically just Street Profits without Montez Ford being charismatic enough to make fans care.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

GO PRIVATE PARTY! I know the YB are winning this but IDC still rooting for my boys regardless.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I am so bored that I am legitimately scrolling Facebook only to tab back to AEW and see the matches are STILL going.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Show has been pretty solid. Props for them trying to do some last minute build with the promos and vignettes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

somerandomfan said:


> Can someone explain Private Party to me? They're mediocre in ring and their gimmick is they like to go to drinking parties, that's basically just Street Profits without Montez Ford being charismatic enough to make fans care.


They're the Young Bucks 2.0. They're just really green and need more experience to be a top team. For now they're a good low card tag team.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I am so bored that I am legitimately scrolling Facebook only to tab back to AEW and see the matches are STILL going.


JR seems to agree.

Guys talking about an injury in the NFL instead of the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Isiah blowing into the camera was the most disgusting thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol they couldn't even remember who was legal


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a damn good match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How would injured Buck be able to sprint and spear when his ankle is demolished after a 15 minute match?

This. Fucking. Company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> JR seems to agree.
> 
> Guys talking about an injury in the NFL instead of the match.


Who got injured?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> They're the Young Bucks 2.0. They're just really green and need more experience to be a top team. For now they're a good low card tag team.


On one hand I'm wondering how they could be "Young Bucks 2.0" with as green as they are, on the other hand I did watch their Impact run back when they were "Generation Me" so I guess that might be possible years down the line.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Who is is the black lady in the silverish gray? she looks so unimpressed. she's heel?
Match wasn't that good. some of the moves were jokes, and it wasn't hard-hitting.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Who got injured?


Kittle


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Today I learned FTR (well, I guess Harwood specifically) won the trademark battle on that catchphrase. I'm not going to lie, I thought WWE won the "No Flips, Just Fists" one. (Not to use or anything just to hoard)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why would three men run away from a man holding a glass?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Kittle


Thanks


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would three men run away from a man holding a glass?


hes all gunned up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kinda rooting for FTR for this feud. The Young Bucks haven't done anything to make them likeable to me. Wow, a drunk Adam Page, with whiskey in hand, ran off FTR. 🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why would three men run away from a man holding a glass?


You want glass on your eye? Ask Taz how good that feels!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You want glass on your eye? Ask Taz how good that feels!!


It's 3 on 1 though. FTR should've ran for the hills when Kenny came out at least that's a bit more realistic...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lindsay Snow is at ringside with the heels.

When was the last time we saw the Elite in the ring like that together?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kingston with the Above The Rim jersey


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Has Kingston mentioned family yet?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kingston is a master at selling a feud.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kingston is the first great thing on this show tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kingston making this sound important at least.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddie Kingston literally spit directly into Moxley's mouth....


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Eddie is way better than jon but i feel him winning a belt diring covid is wasted


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Why is this not your final segment on your go home show? Great segment thus far.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox and Kingston gotta get tested after this segment lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

How to sell a PPV 101. Holy shit that was great.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I very much enjoyed that segment.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Moxley and Kingston is a nugget of gold on this mediocre show.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is this not your final segment on your go home show? Great segment thus far.


100% agree, that was great and that should have closed the show. I legit had to look at the clock thinking it was later than it was.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh man, I want this feud to go for a year... sadly Olivier has to end it


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Not sure why but I was thinking of Neville today.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome segment. Moxley/Kingston is the hottest thing going into Full Gear after that, easily. Fantastic stuff from both men. Should have closed the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was gonna make a 2 Pac joke but then there were more than 2.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that was certainly a video. PAC going crazy being alone for months could be good...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Em i the only one that feels they have stepped up its production videos to what it was like before covid. Only of its pretty boy over colorful physical production was more logical to the brand


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, that was certainly a video. PAC going crazy being alone for months could be good...


I couldn't understand any of that but it sounded cool LOL


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kingston is amazing. Unbelievable.

And, that was as good as I’ve seen Mox on the microphone in a long time.

I wish AEW could build more of their feuds like this. It means something.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if Eddie could turn face after the Mox match and feud with PAC.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I seriously wonder how Eddie Kingston stayed hidden so long.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Head shot on Dustin.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

At least they're finishing this angle but it still makes no sense and Allie is an awful actress...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I geniunely think brandi is terrible at this business


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol QT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Shida and Nyla Rose the only women in the AEW womens division? feels like its been those two feuding since AEW's debut.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Shida the world women's champion standing ringside with the enhancement talent.

Le sigh...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vickie lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA those WEAK looking shots by Nyla there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the AEW womens title looks so tiny and pathetic, jesus can they not get a new belt?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Very believable brawl.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder if the Don Callis thing was a one off or if they can do some kind of working agreement with Impact.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vickie is so good at being annoying. Why the fuck do they constantly have the womens champion at ringside!? That is so fucking dumb and makes her look so unimportant.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Vickie is so good at being annoying. Why the fuck do they constantly have the womens champion at ringside!? That is so fucking dumb and makes her look so unimportant.


Because she's not important


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive been enioying this last hour more than i have with most of the crap the past little while


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Nice hype package.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that package... Tried lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny/Page is like an anime storyline, just needs Kenny's betrayal.

P.S. sort the sound out AEW! These issues have been going in for a long time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Vickie is so good at being annoying. Why the fuck do they constantly have the womens champion at ringside!? That is so fucking dumb and makes her look so unimportant.



Almost as dumb as ironically always having a wrestler in the bleachers during a match of the wrestler hes feuding with


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Eddie and mox.stole the show with that segment

So happy to see pac

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whyy is Penta vs Fenix 2 or something not the buy in match???


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit yes, Penta vs Rey 2. Is this the stage for PAC's return?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Cody in the main event tho? With the Gunn club? Lmao


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Nwa women’s match should be on the main show but instead it is Nyla


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Why the heck that talentless fuck Billys son is in the main event instead of Mox/Kingston?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

15 minutes and this is the main event. 

Fucking ridiculous


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Why is Cody in the main event tho? With the Gunn club? Lmao


Let @bdon tell you why


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I didn't mind the Darby segment to be honest. If they gave us the reason why he's like this it would work much better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324179554441846786


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Why exactly is this match main eventing instead of the Moxley/Kingston segment?



Two Sheds said:


> Whyy is Penta vs Fenix 2 or something not the buy in match???


Fenix might still be injured. Also even if he wasn't why waste that on the Buy In for Full Gear and not just save it for main show of the next PPV?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Why the heck that talentless fuck Billys son is in the main event instead of Mox/Kingston?


Something about HHH


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, here's the best segment of this shitty go home show. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324175428140105731
If you turned it off after this segment, you've missed absolutely nothing of value.*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Let @bdon tell you why


IT'S CLEAR THAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT CODY RHHHODES AND HIS NIGHHHTMARE FAMILY!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I still don't get Cabana in the Dark Order.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Why exactly is this match main eventing instead of the Moxley/Kingston segment?
> 
> 
> Fenix might still be injured. Also even if he wasn't why waste that on the Buy In for Full Gear and not just save it for main show of the next PPV?


Yeah I mean, if I had my choice I would put them in a tag match on the buy in and save the rematch for later.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I just heard @bdon cursing and yelling all the way on the other side of the country.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Billy Gunn is in a TV main event for a major company in 2020. He is almost 60 years old.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I still don't get Cabana in the Dark Order.


I don't think anybody does lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wait, so Cody is already a blonde again? Or did he need to match Billy Gunn’s hair? 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Darby "Don't call me Sting" Allin


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crazy how many years billy has been tanning strong


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Brodie injured?

Can't believe the shape Billy is in. He must do some serious gym time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wait, so Cody is already a blonde again? Or did he need to match Billy Gunn’s hair? 😂



It lasted 1 episode


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wait, so Cody is already a blonde again? Or did he need to match Billy Gunn’s hair? 😂


He was black haired for like, a week.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Imagine telling people when AEW was first announced you would be sitting watching Billy fucking Gunn in the main event. 

people would fucking laugh at you


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this match main eventing? MJF's tag match deserved to main event over this...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember people mocked TNA for having MR.Ass on their program in 2007

He is now main eventing a decade later


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just a reminder Billy Gunn was near 40 years old...


During the Attitude Era.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> I remember people mocked TNA for having MR.Ass on their program in 2007
> 
> He is now main eventing a decade later


And he's better than at least three participants in the match. Let that sink in.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do Austin and Billy have Undisputed Era's logo on their gear or am i seeing things?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Do Austin and Billy have Undisputed Era's logo on their gear or am i seeing things?


They just have an extremely similar logo.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match needs Brodie to feel anything like a main. Zero star power on the DO side. Hoping for something post match cause it's a weak finish to a good show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok Austin Gunn was tossing Colt's salad on a sunset flip attempt...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> They just have an extremely similar logo.


Lol pretty much the only difference is UE's triangle logo is upside down and theirs is not.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why is this not your final segment on your go home show? Great segment thus far.


Because Cody can’t put himself in Quarter 5 again after failing so goddamn horribly last week.


Derek30 said:


> Kingston is amazing. Unbelievable.
> 
> And, that was as good as I’ve seen Mox on the microphone in a long time.
> 
> I wish AEW could build more of their feuds like this. It means something.


Moxley isn’t allowed to have too many show stealing segments. When he and Omega done that, it offended Cody rHHHodes and had him running to Tony Khan.


RapShepard said:


> Let @bdon tell you why


I’m glad you know why.


somerandomfan said:


> Why exactly is this match main eventing instead of the Moxley/Kingston segment?


Because Cody rHHHodes is a real fucking piece of shit and willing to do anything to remain more important than anyone not named Jericho.

You younger fans need to go back and watch the 20 or so times Hogan “lost” in his career, and how he still managed to lose and come away feeling more important than the winner of his matches.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Darby "Don't call me Sting" Allin


I don't know where the Sting comparison comes from (aside from them making him sit in the rafters, I mean bleachers) anyway. If I had to compare him to any bigger name he gives me more Jeff Hardy vibes.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol pretty much the only difference is UE's triangle logo is upside down and theirs is not.


I mean UE's logo is a C, F, O and S coming together, I'm not sure why Gunn Club has the interlocking triangles.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man Billy can only do his moves at like 30%


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They pinned 10 and not the child?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Orange Cassidy's new gimmick is he casually walks about and saves other babyfaces now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> I mean UE's logo is a C, F, O and S coming together, I'm not sure why Gunn Club has the interlocking triangles.


Lol i never realized thats what their logo was lol, i always just thought it was some weird triangles interlocking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby's winning at the PPV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey @bdon, Cody is apparently the face of the company and has the ACE title. Thoughts?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody is talking very heelish. Time to dye his hair dark again got a week


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> I don't know where the Sting comparison comes from (aside from them making him sit in the rafters, I mean bleachers) anyway. If I had to compare him to any bigger name he gives me more Jeff Hardy vibes.


He hangs out in the rafters, wears face paint, rarely talks, dark video packages, a tortured soul.

Cody RHHHodes ending the show whilst Moxley slums it in segment 5. TELL EM' @bdon


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

GO ACE!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

For the 300 millionth time - I fucking hate Darby. He has a face you'd just love to put a dent in. Just do not get the hype around the dweeby little rat.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Great way to show the critics this show isn't about your ego Cody, saying your midcard championship is the "ace title" (you know, not your World Championship that Kingston was putting over so much and selling it as the most important in the business) but by calling yourself the ace in more or less words, that will definitely stop people from calling you RHHHodes...



SAMCRO said:


> Lol i never realized thats what their logo was lol, i always just thought it was some weird triangles interlocking.


I'm going to level with you, until I grabbed the pictures I didn't really notice either, I was looking at that pic and finally got it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> They pinned 10 and not the child?


Of course they did. John Silver is “over” for the BTE viewing fucking crowd.

And I say that as someone who does watch BTE, but hates all of his stupid fucking bullshit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're showing Cody's post show promo on FITE and he just said he can use the Rhodes name again.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That has to be AEWs best go home show they've had to date. Every match on the Full-Gear card got decent build and has me invested in every match. Plus solid wrestling as well and great promos. 

10/10 show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How was this show? I saw bits of it.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He hangs out in the rafters, wears face paint, rarely talks, dark video packages, a tortured soul.


I'll give you that one, I guess the whole Hardy comparison came from more how he's doing the facepaint and going for the high risk offense through most of his time in AEW rather than the past few months.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> That has to be AEWs best go home show they've had to date. Every match on the Full-Gear card got decent build and has me invested in every match. Plus solid wrestling as well and great promos.
> 
> 10/10 show


Lol.

It's a 3 or 4 out of 10 at best. Had some shining moments but the same old issues that plague AEW weekly reared their ugly heads.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AEW’s card placement is fucking horrendous.

Finishing your go home show with a match involving Billy Gunn instead of the Moxley/Kingston segment, idiots.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That's such a lame finisher

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

FITE accidentally shows some weird shit. I'm now watching Moxley preparing for a pre-recorded promo backstage.

The camera is now on the floor facing someone's legs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> How was this show? I saw bits of it.


Thought the main event was meh but the rest of the show was really entertaining


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Moxley is singing Ground Control to Major Tom lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FITE forgot to cut the feed and Mox is singing Bowie while getting ready for an interview. 😁


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> FITE accidentally shows some weird shit. I'm now watching Moxley preparing for a pre-recorded promo backstage.
> 
> The camera is now on the floor facing someone's legs.


Plus his awful singing. Some random stuff indeed on FiteTV


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> FITE forgot to cut the feed and Mox is singing Bowie while getting ready for an interview. 😁


This has been going one for ages. Unbelievable if they actually haven't realised.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Hey @bdon, Cody is apparently the face of the company and has the ACE title. Thoughts?


Did he actually say that to end the show or something?

I hope something happens to him. Someone breaks his jaw for him or something. He does not deserve to be a wrestler. He doesn’t get that the money is made by making the COMPANY look great, not you.

For those defending him, fuck you. You are all stupid fucking idiots that will buy anything. He is attempting to bury the goddamn company and roster at every turn, and you stupid fucks, who all desperately need AEW to avoid going back to WWE, will lap his shit up like Jenna Jameson at the AVN Awards show.

Fuck anyone who likes this motherfucker and his bullshit. I don’t care if you consider me a friend or not. Fuck you.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> How was this show? I saw bits of it.


They could have chopped the last couple matches off, or at least ordered the whole show different so the high points were more accentuated in people's minds. It was an OK show though, less than ideal but not bad, did a good enough job of building Full Gear I guess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Did he actually say that to end the show or something?
> 
> I hope something happens to him. Someone breaks his jaw for him or something. He does not deserve to be a wrestler. He doesn’t get that the money is made by making the COMPANY look great, not you.
> 
> ...


Yes, he said it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

After AEW, TSN in Canada is showing a Kenny Omega documentary and it feels really self-indulgent with his current character LOL.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

How is this STILL going?!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thought the show did a good job of building every PPV match but didn't like the main event at all. Why not Cody/Dustin vs Darby/X?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The buildup to Full-Gear has been the complete opposite to All-out. All-out had a good long-term build but a very weak go home show, whereas Full-Gear had had a lackluster before tonight but a great go home show. 

This PPV from top to bottom is stacked and can potentially be PPV of the year.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> Did he actually say that to end the show or something?
> 
> I hope something happens to him. Someone breaks his jaw for him or something. He does not deserve to be a wrestler. He doesn’t get that the money is made by making the COMPANY look great, not you.
> 
> ...


I think you might need to see someone, bud.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> How is this STILL going?!


lolAEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> I think you might need to see someone, bud.


I’ll take it you support his actions and words then. Cool, fuck you!

Next!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> I’ll take it you support his actions and words then. Cool, fuck you!
> 
> Next!


Or I just think your reaction is weird as fuck and comes across as unstable? Lol.

If you're that angry over a pro wrestling promo then you probably need to have a look at yourself.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’ll take it you support his actions and words then. Cool, fuck you!
> 
> Next!


You're a bit... weird. I hope you're not older than 15/16.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't even like Cody, but if you lack the brain cells to be able to see he's clearly being an obnoxious prick for a reason. I'm not sure you can be helped.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> How is this STILL going?!



I didnt see all the show, whats the context here?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I didnt see all the show, whats the context here?


AEW forgot to turn the Fite TV feed off.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Back, hurry back...
> View attachment 93162


I mean I didn't hate her matches but please not as champion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Or I just think your reaction is weird as fuck and comes across as unstable? Lol.
> 
> If you're that angry over a pro wrestling promo then you probably need to have a look at yourself.


Lmfaoooo

If you think I’m losing sleep over a wrestling tv show, then my push up the card is deserved.

Tell em, BDon!!!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lurcher said:


> I don't even like Cody, but if you lack the brain cells to be able to see he's clearly being an obnoxious prick for a reason. I'm not sure you can be helped.


You don’t actually think this is him just working, do you!?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

@bdon 

thoughts on Cody vs Darby at the PPV?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

IF Cody is being an obnoxious prick just as part of a story line then it's another example of AEW pushing something and teasing something entirely too long.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> IF Cody is being an obnoxious prick just as part of a story line then it's another example of AEW pushing something and teasing something entirely too long.


Occam's razor. AEW in a nutshell. This is exactly what it is. AEW being AEW. Cody is clearly a massive HHH fan. That I cannot disagree with. His vibe is clearly HHH'esque. But it's so clearly the character he is hoping to play when they finally do what they should have done months ago.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

His promo after the show was totally different to the one before it ended, so he's clearly playing a character of some sort. Probably setting himself up for the heel role vs. Darby, but not necessarily for a long-term heel role. He did the same before the Cassidy match.


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> His promo after the show was totally different to the one before it ended, so he's clearly playing a character of some sort. Probably setting himself up for the heel role vs. Darby, but not necessarily for a long-term heel role. He did the same before the Cassidy match.


If that is what it is, they're pretty dumb. Nobody plays the obnoxious prick heel better than Cody in 2020. The only decision that makes sense for them is to pull the trigger on him being a budget Ric Flair/HHH.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

As much as I really like Cody, he’s trying like hell to make the secondary championship THE championship.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I saw most of the show and it was..fine. Pretty paint by numbers. Nothing bad really.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn this show was fuckin great tonight. PAC promo took it from an 8.5/10 to a 9/10 for me. Wasn't pumped for Full Gear before but I gotta say I'm hyped now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn this show was fuckin great tonight. PAC promo took it from an 8.5/10 to a 9/10 for me. Wasn't pumped for Full Gear before but I gotta say I'm hyped now.


I asked in our discord what if AEW truly ever had a legitimate 8.5 9.0 out of 10 show. Where would your rating go then?

Legit, I'm not going to say don't enjoy the show if you think it's an 8.5 - 9.0 show that's on you but a 9.0 is almost perfect.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> I am never too hopeful about go home shows. I feel like they often hold back for the ppv and its often promo heavy (AEW less so than other promotions). I am looking fwd to the ppv but I hope they produce a dynamite to get those who are uninterested back on board (or on board for the first time)


looks like I will be pleased when I get to watch it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, I watched the Cody promo.

This motherfucker is not working. He’s insecure. He is all too aware of where most fans have him placed on a card, and he’s desperately trying to make his Midcard Title not be a midcard title in an effort to prove that he “left the empire and succeeded”, doing what Vince didn’t think he could.

Unfortunately for Cody Runnels, he is still just Midcard Cody. He won’t challenge for the World Title, because he knows he’d look a lot like Kingston looks standing opposite Mox: a very good talker that no one really buys as the best wrestler in the world.

I pray someone breaks his jaw.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> So, I watched the Cody promo.
> 
> This motherfucker is not working. He’s insecure. He is all too aware of where most fans have him placed on a card, and he’s desperately trying to make his Midcard Title not be a midcard title in an effort to prove that he “left the empire and succeeded”, doing what Vince didn’t think he could.
> 
> ...




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/iawp0y


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I asked in our discord what if AEW truly ever had a legitimate 8.5 9.0 out of 10 show. Where would your rating go then?
> 
> Legit, I'm not going to say don't enjoy the show if you think it's an 8.5 - 9.0 show that's on you but a 9.0 is almost perfect.


I mean it's not always about who does what on the show that makes it high in its rating. You're expecting particular things to happen in the way you want them to for it to be rated that high, but I don't watch the show that way. Shows like this can be 9/10, while shows that have other "better" things happen also get the same rating. And those particular shows can also be rated lower if the excitement isn't there from start to finish. It's all subjective. It's about the energy, excitement, build, and flow for me. Tonight's show hit on every cylinder and I was pumped from beginning to end. I wish you could enjoy the show as much as I do man. I loved tonight's episode and I'm hyped for Full Gear. Best go home show they have ever done that built on every match this weekend.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> @bdon
> 
> thoughts on Cody vs Darby at the PPV?


Win or lose, Darby won’t be elevated as being any larger a part of the show, thus not being important or potentially a bigger draw.

Win or lose, Cody will not lose his allotted TV time, match placement, mic time, etc, thus not losing his ability to potentially become less of a draw or merch mover.

Am I wrong, @La Parka?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/iawp0y


Some people in here genuinely believe he’s the best wrestler in the world. Lmao


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

The only thing Cody is is a midcard glory hound with an overinflated ego.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Marbar said:


> The only thing Cody is is a midcard glory hound with an overinflated ego.


You forgot “the ability to wank the dog wanker under the table during production meetings.”


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Some people in here genuinely believe he’s the best wrestler in the world. Lmao


He's some peoples favourite midcarder...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's some peoples favourite midcarder...


He’s definitely a pretty good midcarder. Probably be my favorite midcarder if every move and action in the ring didn’t get telegraphed to all hell.

Honest question, because no one ever speaks on this, but am I really the only one who watches Cody matches and can see him literally thinking about the next move/spot almost every time? It’s almost like watching an athletic version of a Britt Baker match: constantly looking around and positioning your body early for the next move/spot.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Decent for a go home though the main event should have been Mox and Eddie. Didn't enjoy the bucks vs private party. Loved the opener. Decent build all around. I might actually stream this ppv on Sunday. I don't normally watch ppvs anywhere too


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Love how Matt Jackson sold that injury at the start of the tag match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Eddie/Mox promo was gold. Best segment of the night easily. Hangman/Omega had more development in this one episode than it has in the last few weeks combined. The video package was awesome. 

Very good show. Loved it start to finish. It hyped me for every match that's on the card. Esp Omega/Hangman, Mox/Eddie, YB/FTR and the one I was least excited for, this show made me want to watch Darby/Cody again.

I am really excited for full gear.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Man I have had a couple of issues with AEW's build for Full Gear (especially in the MJF vs Jericho department I still say fuck the stupid musical number) but that Go Home show was genuinely almost perfect to me personally. The only real mistake it made was not making the Mox vs Eddie segment the main event as that was easily the best part of the show and is also about your world title, should definitely have been the last visual of the show rather than Cody Rhodes (I may enjoy the guy but I can easily see the HHH comparisons)

-Sammy and Ortiz vs Wardlow and MJF was a fantastic opener after an actually good promo with a few particular notes for me. 1. Sammy absolutely has babyface fire if they ever decide to turn him given that hot tag sequence. He is still better as a prick heel but he could actually be an ok babyface as well at least match wise. 2. Good eventual breakup with Wardlow teasing with the crowd chants and 1 or 2 little miscommunications without it needing to be the actual focus of the match given there's a bigger primary story. 3. I will say maybe it's Ortiz's experience as a tag wrestler but him and Sammy really worked a lot better than I expected as a team. 4. The commentary by Jericho, the opening promo and the final attack by MJF did infinitely more for hyping their match than anything they did before that's the type of shit I wish we got the whole build rather than dumb musical numbers.

-Omega and Page sitdown interviews plus the video package (even though the transition to the latter was completely botched) Told the story between these 2 and their mindsets well and has me really hyped for their match to see the next step in the story...they have stretched it out so much that there really does need to be a legitimate big step though.

-Trent vs Miro though the feud may be on questionable grounds as an actual match was a much better outing for Miro than his tag matches with Kip and finally really sold me on him in the ring as an absolute beast (while naturally keeping Trent still pretty strong as easily the better part of the best friends tag team) and unlike most I honestly never hated the gimmick that much...maybe I have lower standards in that regard I dunno. Hope the inevitable tag match turns out fine and Miro can move on to bigger and better things after cause I still feel like he deserves it as a talent.

-Team Taz Promo did its job and was probably the best of their random walk out and cut a promo moments especially as it helped hype up the PPV by promising that they were going to involve themselves one way or another. Ricky Starks really has leap frogged Brian Cage though in terms of being the star of this group though he needs a big push in my opinion.

-Young Bucks vs Private Party....do you like spots? I mean I'll be honest and say that though they'll never be among my favourite matches that I remember I still like a good Young Bucks spot fest on my cards as a palette cleanser and this is no exception. I also find they tend to bring out the best of Private Party who if learning from Matt actually works for them do have potential (The only appropriate use for Matt Hardy is being a trainer for tag teams with potential imo). Also....at least Matt Jackson tried to reasonably sell the ankle and was ok at it most of the time (He's at least better than his brother in terms of selling I still remember that kick barrage in the YB vs PnP match where Nick ignored his leg selling for Movez). Also post match shenanigans happened they were fine and crossed over the major Elite stories well not much else to say.

-Eddie Kingston and Mox promo....This is the only match that has been consistently well built and this segment was somehow still even better than any previous and easily segment of the night. I have loved Eddie Kingston ever since he appeared he may go a little too far with that live mic at times (the mentioning of Blade's wife was blegh and unneeded) but 99% of the time he just delivers a raw fantastic promo and naturally Mox follows suit also delivering perfectly on the mic (though tbf I've always been fond of his promos so that helps me enjoy it more) the content was personal and intense despite the inability to get physical they sold perfectly how they almost certainly would have torn each other apart there and then without the imposed restriction. So excited for this match in particular at Full Gear even if it is predictable in terms of who will win.

-PAC promo was amazing as well and I am very excited to see him back whatever he ends up doing. Hopefully they don't cutoff the momentum they need him to be appearing consistently for a couple of weeks at least first till he's fully ingrained himself back into the consciousness of the fans and this promo is a perfect start to that.

-Nyla Rose squash did its job and the Vickie promo also did its job fine. Nothing particularly special here just pretty decent build that is hampered by the fact there had been barely any before it.

-Much better Darby video than the one with the Jackass guy (that one was pretty lame) he can be hit or miss with these but I'd say this one was a hit.

-6 man tag match was meh I skipped it a bit as was starting to get tired and just didn't care about the match itself, post match promo from Cody was good honestly the segment itself is fine it just falters simply due to the fact it shouldn't have been the show closer. Outside of that though it did an ok job and I am excited for Darby vs Cody.

Overall like I said at the beginning of this post that is so long no one will read it this show was a fantastic way to get hyped for the PPV and I really just wish the whole build was of such a high quality and not just this show but I am still more than willing to buy Full Gear personally (also helps I'm British and get it cheaper though....dunno if I'd go as far as paying for PPV with the American prices but I would be hesitant about that even if the build were perfect tbf they are way overpriced)


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

what the hell kinda main event match was that? gun club and colt cobana in your main event? is this dark? what a stupid decision just so cody could do his lame staredown with darby.. 

hey cody... no one gives a shit about your match with darby... kingston and moxley stole the show... thats how you do it.

full gear is a stacked card.... best in aew history.... too bad there wont be thousands of fans there to watch


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Jericho on commentary is the worst. I can’t stand him for a minute let alone an entire show. When I watch Billy Gunn in the ring I keep thinking “that’s Cody in 10 years.” I also liked the smooth segue from throwaway six-man match to a promo from Cody to end the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Did they show this Omega vs Page video package after I turned off Dynamite tonight? Don Callis actually made another appearance on Dynamite?






If so, that’s crazy, because it was apparently Don Callis and Kenny’s uncle, Golden Sheik, in the black and white photo next to Kenny during the sit down with Tony.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> what the hell kinda main event match was that? gun club and colt cobana in your main event? is this dark? what a stupid decision just so cody could do his lame staredown with darby..
> 
> *hey cody... no one gives a shit about your match with darby... kingston and moxley stole the show... thats how you do it.*
> 
> full gear is a stacked card.... best in aew history.... too bad there wont be thousands of fans there to watch


Nope, you're definitely wrong right there 

Plenty of wrestling fans genuinely care about seeing Cody Rhodes vs Darby Allin. That's a pretty good TNT championship match right there, and many AEW fans are interested in seeing that contest (including me).

Stop acting like "nobody" cares about his ppv match and quit associating everyone's various opinions for your own.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mox/Kingston was very very good.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

for everyone that hates Jericho's commentary there is someone that loves it. I personally like him and hope he takes over from JR when he hangs up the boots


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Nope, you're definitely wrong right there
> 
> Plenty of wrestling fans genuinely care about seeing Cody Rhodes vs Darby Allin. That's a pretty good TNT championship match right there, and many AEW fans are interested in seeing that contest (including me).
> 
> Stop acting like "nobody" cares about his ppv match and quit associating everyone's various opinions for your own.


Already seen the match like 3 times where Cody RHHHodes won every single time. Why would I care to see it again now that it has some shitty build?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Well I must say that episode wasnt horrible. It wasnt good or great by all means but it had some good moments. It definitely beats Raw this week by a large margin. And sometimes Dynamite can feel more stale than Raw. Id give this show a 5.8/10


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoyable show, skipped some parts like the Bucks match and Cody's entrance, I don't see the point of having those kind of entrances on weekly television. The last match was like an usual Japanese 6 men tag where the young boy get the win. I liked the PAC video and Kingston/Moxley segment. Jericho on commentery had some good parts and I also think they build the matches for the ppv with those videos decently. 

Am I the only one who thinks they took some shots at the IWC a couple of times?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Really enjoyed the show.

People just love to moan on here, all these matches to be excited for...

Mox/Kingston
Jericho/MJF
Cody/Darby
Omega/Hangman
FTR/Bucks

Please... they’re going to kill it!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

AEW Dynamite was solid this week. Most memorable moment for me was the Moxley/Kingston promo. Kingston really had that fire in his promo and I actually felt for him as his motivation felt believeable. Not only that, but both guys made it seem like they really dont like each other and can't wait to crush each other on Saturday. Something you dont see happening that much in the WWE. Miro had a singles match and it looks like he's a heel. So many heels on this show actually. Inner Circle. Dark Order. FTR. Tazz and his crew. Britt Baker. Nyla Rose is now a title contender against Hikaru Shida. I guess. Out of nowhere, I want to see a dream match between Nyla Rose vs Nia Jax. Lastly, that tag team match had no business ending the show. Felt flat. But hey, congrats on Cody for finally getting to use his full name again.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

So far best show so far up to Bucks v private party, first match was sweet, really impressed with all participants espically Sammy and wardlow, loved jericho getting speared by MJF, Noticed wardlow stepped back when hager stepped up for jericho, 

Treat really impressed me against miro, miro looked unhinged at times sold loads for trent, vice versa, was a solid match, dark orders John silver v o.c been added to main card why? Should of been miro and kip v best friends


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good show, not sure if a good go home show, but still a good show.

Aftermath of Bucks/PP was very good.
Mox/Kingston confrontation was very good.
Miro showing why we initially like him was good.
Hangman/Kenny video package was good, strange at points but good overall.
Bucks/PP match was so not needed as a match itself, just random moves, at least Matt sold his leg fine.
Tag match at the start was ok, but not sure if it made the feud better. Besides Jericho saying MJF is soft all the time and said at the end maybe he isnt?!
Why not put the confrontation at the end? Why do we have to see Cody in the "main event" and the other guys involved made it not better? Of course ratings wise this week doesnt matter anyways, but still, Mox SHOULD be the main event on every Dynamite he is on.
The Shida/Rose "brawl" was embarrasing and Vicky´s promo wasnt that good either.
Dont care about the vignette from Pac, people saying "this is the best video package EVER" is just so sad. I dont care about Pac at all, so maybe thats why I dont see this as a big deal, but it is FAR from being the BEST EVER.

Anyways best Dynamitve in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The main segments from a good night of story telling:


























Is Hangman Adam Page nervous going into Full Gear? | AEW Dynamite 11/04/20


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Fantastic show and build up. Two things though;

1. Jericho needs to stop commentating, he's worse than JR.
2. Cody should have announced he got his surname back in the ppv.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mox/Eddie was fantastic. Miro/Trent was a really good match (and MOTN, for whatever that’s worth). The PAC vignette was interesting. The interviews with Page and Omega were solid. Cody’s promo at end of show was pretty good. Taz was great.

Not everything was a homerun, but this is the first week of Dynamite I feel like I’ve mostly enjoyed in a few weeks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> for everyone that hates Jericho's commentary there is someone that loves it. I personally like him and hope he takes over from JR when he hangs up the boots


I like the content. Jericho just needs to learn to modulate the volume. He's got a microphone, he doesn't need to yell. Commentary is different than a wrestling promo


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I caught a few highlights. Am I the only one thats actually enjoying this Team Tazz story? I hope something comes of it at Full Gear. Seems like they are saying some things that people on here have mentioned before.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Nope, you're definitely wrong right there
> 
> Plenty of wrestling fans genuinely care about seeing Cody Rhodes vs Darby Allin. That's a pretty good TNT championship match right there, and many AEW fans are interested in seeing that contest (including me).
> 
> Stop acting like "nobody" cares about his ppv match and quit associating everyone's various opinions for your own.


the last tv segment before a major ppv should always end with the wrestlers in the biggest most anticipated match or the main event.. at full fear cody vs darby is the fourth or fifth most anticipated match/ (moxley vs kingston, omega vs page, young bucks vs ftr and probably mjf vs jericho are all bigger more anticipated matches.)
to end the show on cody was such a dick move... something that hhh would have done.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I hate shows that open with talking, so many years of putting up with Triple H talking about his willy for 30 mins every episode you start to hate it
Thankfully this was quick relevant and made everyone look good

-Sammy and Ortiz vs Wardlow and MJF was every reason how good AEW can be, massive thumbs up. Love the sudden MJF dive at Jericho

-Omega and Page Interview did nothing

-Trent vs Miro -He looked great and would have looked great as a squash but it went on and on, suddenly were left to Miro getting squashed my Orange Cassidy ,great booking, seriously you have him beat a worthy guy then.....just wait for the JC appraisal I say that much

-Team Taz Promo-Apart from Starks not wearing socks this was an amazing promo, this was so well delivered.

-Allie thing turned very quickly into one of those bad WWE backstage brawls, why didnt QT say "Yeah but I got my moneys worth"  Yes it's to the knuckle but it would make that beatdown more sense

-Young Bucks vs Private Party-Typical Bucks match

-Eddie Kingston and Moxley promo....Just imagine if Dean Ambrose had been allowed to write his own promos and go off the cuff how much more over he could have been, very good from both

-PAC promo, a Geordie in Wonderland!

-Nyla Rose match was good, sad to see Red Velvet lose again but kept continuity with Brandi being there and the Vicki promo 

-Page/Omega video was hilarious, when I heard a Cinderella song come in I was crying with laughter, maybe next time Home sweet Home or Sister Christian?  

-Darby is starting to remind me too much of Eminem

-6 man tag match was another Nail in the Dark Order Coffin, your now having Billy Gunn in main events against your quit losing, start winning faction who always loses. Can any AEW/DO fan please explain how this helps Dark Order as anything else but a modern day Mean Street Posse? Apart from the Brodie Lee squash and Anna Jay's butt this supposed great faction is a joke

From the sublime to the ridiculous-When its good its great when its bad its rotten


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Was only one crap match , well two Bucks, nyla ones.

Highlights of the show my man PAC vignette was really good and Cody's promo about Darby, he sounds like he is turning full heel not a tweener, Miro and treats match, why the hell isn't this a tag match miro kip v best friends on the pov instead oc v silver yawn, mox and Eddie's promo was really sweet, MJF spearing jericho through the stage, best show in ages.

easy 8/10


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably ended with six man nothing match because last go-home show people bitched about not enough wrestling. So didn't want to end the show with Moxley/Kingston no physicality face off.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I caught a few highlights. Am I the only one thats actually enjoying this Team Tazz story? I hope something comes of it at Full Gear. Seems like they are saying some things that people on here have mentioned before.


Yeah I really like Team Taz as a group and their frustration for not being on the Full Gear card feels real.

Also, I predict Will Hobbs will swerve Darby Allin and join Team Taz because like what else is he gonna do? They're not gonna put Darby in the tag division


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Yeah I really like Team Taz as a group and their frustration for not being on the Full Gear card feels real.
> 
> Also, I predict Will Hobbs will swerve Darby Allin and join Team Taz because like what else is he gonna do? They're not gonna put Darby in the tag division


I can definitely see Hobbs joining too. Taz's promo last night spoke a lot of truth. I'm glad AEW is aware of it. I wonder if Cage just screws Cody out of the title then challenges Darby who he knows he can beat being the smaller guy. Typical heel shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

man this was a great show

i love private party but they need better attire. i also think a new attitude would suit them.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Best go home show they did yes but still issues with it still.

So many guys not being featured let alone not even on the ppv. OC sucks and silver is a fucking dwarf yet these two jackasses make it on the ppv lol.

Like Eddie, guy is arguably the best talker in the business right now. Be great if they pull a swerve and make him champion but ye no chance of that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably ended with six man nothing match because last go-home show people bitched about not enough wrestling. So didn't want to end the show with Moxley/Kingston no physicality face off.


You KNOW why they went home with the lasting image being Cody talking about being the Ace.

And it has nothing to do with him “working.”


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

One thing I noticed when just watching the Mox/Eddie promo back is how torn up Moxley was afterwards. How once his music hit and after he finished his promo, he had a look of exhaustion. That this feud with his former best friend has exhausted him like no other feud of his has thus far. He went to war with Omega to make a statement. He chased the veteran Jericho for the title he won. He fended off several imposing big men like Brodie Lee, Jake Hager, and Brian Cage. He beat someone he respected in Darby Allin. He played MJF’s game and won.

But this program has felt his most personal so far, and I like that he’ll talk up a storm like he would against anyone, but it’s this time it’s taking a mental toll on him. I knew nothing about the history between these two beforehand. But they got me more invested than I thought possible. Even for (arguably) the two best wrestlers on the mic in the business today (or at least in AEW).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just finished Dynamite

this was an amazing go-home show. One of my faves

the bucks match = amazing
mox / king promo = amazing

kenny / hangman stuff
cody / darby stuff
pac stuff

only lacklustre was the main event - and even that was a fun match

just a great and fun show

roll on Full Gear


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought the show was great other than the main event which I skipped. 
Kingston/Moxley was amazing and I loved Hangman's promo.

PPV's card looks like a banger but you never know with AEW's booking and length of matches.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Outside of the tag titles changing, this ppv has no point, and the match is so predictable that it's pointless to watch. There is no drama for me. I don't care about these filler matchups. I don't care about Omega v Page or another MJF or Sammy match.

Team Taz was the best part of the show. The show suffers without them.

The women's division is walking dead.

Pac package right before the UK goes back into lockdown...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I fast fowarded the Hell out of that Bucks-PP circus match. They did some nice things but as usual it became too long and too many damn spots. Also it is pointless to do this before an important match against FTR. (also is it just me or AEW are going to the well too much with the " gets injured on the leg" angle during matches? Half of Cody's wins for the TNT title was because of that)

I like that OC is gonna fight the little guy. OC returns to his proper place, in midcard.

I love seeing Trent showing how badass he can but again too long and got too much on Miro. That is not how you present your monsters. Hell Miro was lucky to win. I feel like Superbad and Chuck Taylor should team up and have Trent and Miro go on their own.

I'm a fan of Tazz's group. Kingston should team with them and forget about his own group. They would look pretty intimidating.

Finally of course primadonna Cody closes the show. I'll let it slide this time cause Cody looked damn good with more weight on him, he looked more like a top guy, a star. And less of a skinny geek. lol


----------

